# Atwood lake here we come



## ltroyer

Heading to atwood in a hr to chase toothy critters and if they don't bite I've got a couple crappie holes to drift over.ill post results later


----------



## churilla0220

Alright!!!


----------



## MIRROCRAFT

ltroyer said:


> Heading to atwood in a hr to chase toothy critters and if they don't bite I've got a couple crappie holes to drift over.ill post results later


Let us know. Cabin fever is about set in and ready for some fishing.


----------



## fishless

MIRROCRAFT said:


> Let us know. Cabin fever is about set in and ready for some fishing.


Yes,please let us know.I was ar Atwood last Sunday for a couple hours and couldn't find any fish but at leasr I know the boat and electronics are ready to go


----------



## ltroyer

Just got back from atwood .got 2 saugeye strikes . caught 15 crappie but released them all .all came on jigs n minnows the saugeye strikes came on vibes.saw other crappie being caught.it was a slow day compared to last Saturday but was still a good day.sorry don't have pictures didn't have my phone on me


----------



## churilla0220

Under bobber and how deep going Monday


----------



## ltroyer

Didn't use bobbers. 12 to 16 fow but they were only 3 foot down.hope that make sense


----------



## churilla0220

Where were you guys at


----------



## ltroyer

Sorry had company over last night.we were in the marina bay


----------



## ltroyer

3 guys 8 saugeye 2nite at atwood.


----------



## Muskielewis

Fished 3/28 water temp was 46 and pretty normal clarity. Fished one of my crappie condos. Ended up keeping about 20 crappie between 10-12 inches and threw back about 10 smaller ones. Not a bad day despite the rain. Had a tricky time getting back to the ramp even with a GPS due to heavy fog near dusk!!!+


----------



## ltroyer

Good chance I'll be out this weekend


----------



## shorthair

If I get my 9.9 put on the boat, I plan on fishing Atwood this weekend also. 16' v Tracker.


----------



## Willie1321

ltroyer said:


> 3 guys 8 saugeye 2nite at atwood.


What and how did you get them if you dont mind me asking? I started saugeye fishing atwood last year (got my first boat in may)... so ive never fished for them this early in the year. I started figuring out the summer and fall patterns but i could find any eyes when i was there 2 weeks ago. I might head out tomorrow. Thanks in advance and tight lines!


----------



## ltroyer

All the saugeye were caught with a jig and minnow. None of the eyes were shallow as they should be and spawning.16 fow is where they were and tight on the bottom try bays and banks with stone


----------



## freakofnature13

Any of you guys interested in fishing an open saugeye tournament on atwood april 22nd let me know..


----------



## squidlips2020

I’m interested in fishing the tournament I also have a few ppl who also said they were coming


----------



## eyeballs

freakofnature13 said:


> Any of you guys interested in fishing an open saugeye tournament on atwood april 22nd let me know..


did you partner up yet?


----------



## ltroyer

freakofnature13 said:


> Any of you guys interested in fishing an open saugeye tournament on atwood april 22nd let me know..


Would love to fish the tournament but I never fished a tournament before but wouldn't mind trying


----------



## freakofnature13

Sounds great guys...the weather is looking great for the weekend


----------



## freakofnature13

eyeballs said:


> did you partner up yet?


Yea ill be fishing with my dad. He enjoys getting out and fishing


----------



## Bucketmouthkilla

Anyone know what the bass are up to at Attwood this time of year? It' been awhile since I've fished there for bass so any suggestions would help.


----------



## eyeballs

freakofnature13 said:


> Yea ill be fishing with my dad. He enjoys getting out and fishing


ok good luck freak


----------



## fishless

Any


freakofnature13 said:


> Sounds great guys...the weather is looking great for the weekend


one know results of Saugeye tournament at Atwood today

Was out with my son,water was 4 1/2 ft high tough launching Caught a 30 inch channel on a Flicker Shad and one small bluegill on a vibe.Water temp was down 4 degrees from last weekend


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly

5 fish for 17lbs took first place


----------



## freakofnature13

Check out atwood saugeye anglers facebbok group


----------



## ltroyer

freakofnature13 said:


> Check out atwood saugeye anglers facebbok group


We're alot of guys trolling Saturday or jigging for the tournament? Haven't been there for 2 weeks my buddy was there Sunday and said it was high and muddy


----------



## TRAPPERBECK

Like one said "check out Atwood saugeye anglers Facebook group " & they caught them between 2' to 25' of water . First place thur Third place had all different ways of catching them , I was amazed on how the 3 place winners fished all different ways . But its like Trapping what works fur you might not work for another .


----------



## Lewzer

> Like one said "check out Atwood saugeye anglers Facebook group "


Not everyone is on facebook and agrees to give out all their personal information to the world. And if you're not registered to that site, you're blocked.
Thanks for posting that freak.


----------



## ltroyer

I'm planning on chasing saugeye 2morrow night hope the rain stays away.ill post results .


----------



## TRAPPERBECK

I hope the weekend is better than what I hear .I also want to hit the wood this weekend .


----------



## ltroyer

Well it was slow bite 2nite.managed 2 saugeye one throw back.and a few crappie.


----------



## slabslammer

Is the lake still way up?


----------



## Willie1321

Im about to head down there in an hour.... hoping the water has dropped since last week. Ill post an update later. Ill be in a 14ft monarch v bottom tiller with merc 25hp. If anyone sees me, say hi.... always enjoy talking to fellow anglers.


----------



## slabslammer

Ill be on shore unfortunately, i purchaeed a boat with a 35hp a few years back. Worst mistake i ever made lol


----------



## ltroyer

Willie1321 said:


> Im about to head down there in an hour.... hoping the water has dropped since last week. Ill post an update later. Ill be in a 14ft monarch v bottom tiller with merc 25hp. If anyone sees me, say hi.... always enjoy talking to fellow anglers.


It was high yet friday night.and only one dock u could get on without using a board


----------



## Willie1321

ltroyer said:


> It was high yet friday night.and only one dock u could get on without using a board


Lol thats still better than last sunday.
And slabslammer... i know what you mean, i purchased mine last year and it had a 25hp.... i really wanted a 9.9 because i musky fish as well and i now cant go on leesville or piedmont. I might swap mine for a 9.9 in the future but the extra speed of the 25 is really nice as well


----------



## slabslammer

If you ever want to get rid of that 25 i have a 35 that needs a good home lol


----------



## fishless

slabslammer said:


> If you ever want to get rid of that 25 i have a 35 that needs a good home lol


Just got back one 14 inch saugeye,water still 3 1/2ft high and windy.Had 54 degrees


----------



## wilyc

Do they have the launch ramps at the dam blocked so you can't launch there?


----------



## ltroyer

My unloaded his boat there yesterday n we did friday night to


----------



## ltroyer

Meant my buddy did yesterday


----------



## Willie1321

wilyc said:


> Do they have the launch ramps at the dam blocked so you can't launch there?


The launch ramp is about 2 inchs above water and useable. The lake still seems to be up 4 feet or so but was cleaner than i expected with a couple of feet visability in spots. Had between 52.5-54 degree water temps at surface. Fished from 4-9 with no luck. Casted shore lines for bass/saugeye. And also jigged/trolled for crappie/saugeye. Found some huge baitballs and schools around the 17-20fow range but jigging them produced not a single nibble. This year is proving to be tough spring fishing for me.


----------



## ltroyer

Crappie were hungry 2nite at atwood.jigs n minnows .


----------



## Lewzer

> Crappie were hungry 2nite at atwood.jigs n minnows


Nice. Very Nice!!


----------



## Fisherman Fred

ltroyer said:


> Crappie were hungry 2nite at atwood.jigs n minnows .


Nice! Do you think it's to early to do shore fishing yet? We normally hit the Dam, and Rocks by the picnic area. I'm thinking its early for that but haven't checked.


----------



## Willie1321

ltroyer said:


> Crappie were hungry 2nite at atwood.jigs n minnows .


Have they moved shallow yet? Or are you still finding them deeper? Im heading out today... took a “sick” day from work. Cough cough


----------



## ltroyer

Did not fish the dam area.they were all in 10 to 16 fow on the bottom


----------



## Willie1321

ltroyer said:


> Did not fish the dam area.they were all in 10 to 16 fow on the bottom


Thank you! Not looking for exact areas but are they more on points and humps or in front of bays or just kind of random areas? Any help is appreciated. Only my second year with a boat and really fishing alot so im still learning and picking up on patterns and stuff. Thanks


----------



## ltroyer

In the bays and as you head in the bay where the marina and resteraunt is there a point on the right side in front of there is a drop off that can be really good.i hope it make sense


----------



## Lewzer

Makes perfect sense. That's where we ice fish for saugeyes on that point. Drill holes at different depths to find out where they are holding.. Same thing with the crappies. Start deep and go shallow.


----------



## Trystan Luster

Went out Friday morning for 2.5 hours. Managed 3 keeper saugeye around 16-17”, some crappie and white bass as well.


----------



## Trystan Luster

Do any of you guys troll Atwood for saugeye? I only have a 6hp outboard and I like to fish the cemetery bay so i was thinking about trollling on my way over there since it takes awhile anyway. If so any advice would be very helpful. Depts? Speeds? Shad raps and flicker shads? Crawler harnesses? What sizes? Colors? Any advice would help a lot thank you!


----------



## Trystan Luster




----------



## fishless

Trystan Luster said:


> Do any of you guys troll Atwood for saugeye? I only have a 6hp outboard and I like to fish the cemetery bay so i was thinking about trollling on my way over there since it takes awhile anyway. If so any advice would be very helpful. Depts? Speeds? Shad raps and flicker shads? Crawler harnesses? What sizes? Colors? Any advice would help a lot thank you!


Flickershads...make sure your hitting bottom


----------



## 1 Brutus

Caught a mix bag Saturday. 16 crappie, 9 keeper saugeye, 4 perch, 2 white bass. Released at least 20 undersized saugeye. All caught on either crappie minnie on bare hook, or 2" green/white plastic jig, in mostly 3-5' water. Fished about 4 hrs. Water temp low 60's.


----------



## slabslammer

Did the level go down at all


----------



## 1 Brutus

Yea, the water has dropped almost 2 1/2 feet in the last 7 days. Looking good. Today the bite seemed slower. Managed 2 keeper saugeye (15 & 16), 5 crappie and a decent perch. Eyes came on 2 inch green/white grub body.


----------



## Gonefishn

1 Brutus said:


> Yea, the water has dropped almost 2 1/2 feet in the last 7 days. Looking good. Today the bite seemed slower. Managed 2 keeper saugeye (15 & 16), 5 crappie and a decent perch. Eyes came on 2 inch green/white grub body.
> View attachment 261786



The lake is at summer pool level.


----------



## Trystan Luster

Caught these Saturday most fish were caught trolling but some crappie up against shore with jig and minnow


----------



## ltroyer

Trystan Luster said:


> Caught these Saturday most fish were caught trolling but some crappie up against shore with jig and minnow


Awesome didn't have time to go to atwood the last few weeks.hopefully this week


----------



## MIRROCRAFT

Going to Atwood in the morning. Have a empty seat if someone wants to go.


----------



## Michelle Kurtz

ltroyer said:


> Heading to atwood in a hr to chase toothy critters and if they don't bite I've got a couple crappie holes to drift over.ill post results later


Looking forward to hearing how it goes, we were at Atwood Sunday, some nice crappie a lot of small saugeye, and a few small perch mostly on the bottom near trees ... good luck !!


----------



## MIRROCRAFT

Fished Atwood today. Caught 6 keeper crappie, one nice perch, 0ne 15" saugeye. Threw back quite a few small crappie and a bunch of white bass and one small saugeye. Caught everything trolling. Couldn't get anything on minnows. Also most were in 14-17 fow .


----------

